# at what age do baby pigeon fly.



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

hi i was wonder ate what age baby pigeons learn to flyand how to help them do this as they will be in a dovecote not a pigeon loft


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for your help guys lol


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are fully fledged around 35 days - those I've watched growing up would be developing their flying ability from maybe a week before that

John


----------

